# New Online Foundation Class Starting



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmm - I am just looking at this. For the Foundation classes would I need to have access to agility equipment? Unfortunately the closest agility place to where I live is about 90 miles away, and classes are only at night.


----------



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

You do not need any agility equipment for Foundation 1 OR Foundation 2! Stacy believes, as we do, that dogs need a solid ground foundation before they ever see obstacles.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Ah - so that's what went wrong when we tried to take a class and half the dogs were wildly running around, aggressive, and not paying attention! Being yelled at for not turning the right way in the midst of that didn't help at all.


----------



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

WOW! If you take this class I do think you will love it!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Do you have a relationship with Grinnell College?


----------



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes but far removed


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

My Great Uncle was a professor there at Grinnell in the early 1900's. My grandparents graduated from there, as well as my mother. I attended for 1 1/2 years. Awesome school.


----------



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

This is a bit late but I wanted to give a shout out for this class!!! I have taken Stacy's Foundation 1, Foundation 2, and Jumping 1 all online as an auditor and gained tons of valuable information. Stacy's instructions are clear and detailed. The combination of the video with the written instructions is great! I only wish I lived anywhere close to her to train in person!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Help - it's evening of Aug 29. The class was supposed to start today. I just got back from medical appointments out of state and didn't get signed up. So I missed the first class - don't know what to do. 

I looked for a phone number on their site to call and ask but didn't see one.


----------



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

The first lesson in Foundation 1 was posted yesterday and it is great! I already posted my video of my new pup doing the work. Stacy is away at a big trial so she won't be back until Tuesday to reply. 
There is still time to register! Home It is FABULOUS for agility, obedience, rally or any other dogs sport. It is also great for pet dogs as well!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

OK - I signed up! But at the audit level. I don't have video camera, darn. Looking forward to this.


----------

